# LE Archery Next Year



## IHuntNUtah (Dec 25, 2013)

After doing quite a bit of research looking at draw odds and success rates and hunt dates, I think next year I would finally like to draw my limited entry tag. I will have 13 points which puts me at decent-pretty much guaranteed odds at most hunts except for the San Juan tag. I have spent all of my life hunting northern utah and I have never been on any of the better elk units. I have hunted elk and killed a few bulls on any bull units. My question is, of all the units that i could possibly draw, which archery tag would you put in for and why? I am leaning toward the beaver unit because of recent success rates and its a for sure hunt next year and its closest other than the pahvant for me to scout. I will spend a lot of time scouting and I know I can find elk. I enjoy spot and stalk hunts so I like a little open country.


----------



## Blackie6 (Jul 7, 2014)

I hunt the beaver unit and would say it is one of the only units I would put 13 points into an archery permit, outside of San juan and pahvant. I can tell you a few canyons to start out at to find elk, send me a PM about it. If you are into muzzeloader hunting, the SW desert muzzeloader could produce a very good bull for you this year as well.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

2015 LE archery elk?, 

Boulder mountain would be tough to beat.......8)


----------



## IHuntNUtah (Dec 25, 2013)

I am looking at 2016. I have a buddy that will have a LE Archery tag up here close to home this year, so I'll be helping him out this year. Boulder has always been on my mind a little, little further to travel for me but I'd do it if its worth the drive. I plan on spending a few weekends down on a few of the units this summer just to see the country a little. I have heard boulder is thick country and I love my spotter, there plenty of country to glass? Maybe beaver is the similar?


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

----2016---- EVEN BETTER !^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Archery hunt dates til Sept 17th..

No need for long range glassing when bulls are bugling every 3 mins.....


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

I would look to 2016 also. The archery hunt is tough when it closes this early. 2016 will maximize your opportunity at a great bull in the rut.


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

goofy elk said:


> ----2016---- EVEN BETTER !^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> Archery hunt dates til Sept 17th..
> 
> No need for long range glassing when bulls are bugling every 3 mins.....


Can this be confirmed???? that is HUGE!!!!!

Im thinking its the 9th no way could archers get good hunt days in this state.


----------



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

stuckduck said:


> Can this be confirmed???? that is HUGE!!!!!
> 
> Im thinking its the 9th no way could archers get good hunt days in this state.


I always thought the archery hunts begin the 3rd weekend of August. That would put the 2016 hunt dates starting on the 20th and running three weeks till Sept 10th... That is what I am guess, I dont know for sure and I cannot locate any information regarding when the starting times are officially in the guide books for referencing of future years.


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

Archery hunt usually runs for 4 weeks, meaning Goofy's right on.


----------



## Archin (Oct 5, 2013)

Goofy doesn't mess around watch out he should stop promoting the Boulder thou there's no elk there


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

I bet boulder odds jump a bunch this year. All those big bulls killed this year, and lots of forum talk about them. Just saying.


----------



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

Boulder is going to be good this year and I agree with Torowy, I bet the odds jump a bit this year. I would also look at Panguitch, Monroe or Manti. But it depends if your looking for a "Special bull" or just a great bull with memories.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

tallbuck said:


> Boulder is going to be good this year and I agree with Torowy, I bet the odds jump a bit this year. I would also look at Panguitch, Monroe or Manti. But it depends if your looking for a "Special bull" or just a great bull with memories.


Good point...


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

the more I get a around and discover different part of Utah the harder it becomes to pick a place to hunt. It would be great to hunt them all


----------

